# Anfänger hat Frage bezüglich Vektorgrafik



## Aristokrat (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihrs.

Ich such schon ne ganze Zeit lang im Internet, werde nicht fündig und so langsam schwindet meine Zuversicht.

Und zwar geht es um ein Motiv für einen T-Shirt Druck.

Ich hätte gerne folgendes Motiv: Galgen 

Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher wie ich daraus eine Vektorgrafik zaubere die ich dann dem Drucker geben muss, damit er mir das Motiv auf mein Shirt drucken kann. Könnt ihr mir da helfen und mich vielleicht auf ein Tutorial verweisen, in dem gezeigt wird wie es funktioniert oder besser noch: Mir Tipps geben ? 

Ausserdem Frage ich mich ob es auf einem Shirt vielleicht garnicht so gut aussieht? Hab Angst es wird so pixelig. Dabei Soll es allerdings nur 1farbig bleiben und doch eine Art Relief aufweisen.

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir d helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.

MfG
Aristokrat


----------



## Ellie (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo Aristokrat,

wie soll denn gedruckt werden? Transfer, Flex, Flock, Siebdruck?

Das Motiv wirkt fast zu funzelig für einen Flex- oder Flockdruck. Linien unter 1mm können technisch nicht mehr oder nur gegen Aufpreis entgittert werden. Das Motiv wird aus einer Folie geschnitten und die Teile manuell entfernt, die nicht gedruckt werden sollen.

Eine Vektorgrafik erstellst Du entweder mit einem Vektorprogramm, dazu lädst Du das Bild in die Datei und zeichnest es mühsam nach oder benutzt ein Vektorisierungsprogramm, z.b. Streamline oder CorelTrace. Die Vorlage sollte in 1:1 und 300dpi vorliegen, sonst hast Du einen bösen Treppeneffekt, den Du manuell nachbearbeiten mußt. Eine 72 dpi www-Grafik reicht nicht aus.

Ein einzelnes T-Shirt ist nun wieder nicht so teuer um das Risiko einzugehen, daß es dir nicht gefällt. Druck es auf Papier aus und halt es auf ein T-Shirt, dann siehst Du vorher wie es wirkt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Aristokrat (3. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mir ein Motiv für einen T-Shirtdruck gemacht und nun intressiert mich ob ich das so lassen kann. Ich möchte mein T-Shirt bei Spreadshirt.net machen lassen und sie haben folgende Kriterien: http://www.spreadshirt.net/Fehlerquellen.49.0.html

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen und mir sagen ob das Motiv auch so gedruckt wird wie es in der Vorschau aussieht. Hier ist der link zum Motiv: http://ruehl.orange-hoster.de/misc/motiv.zip


----------



## Milur (7. Juni 2005)

hmmm.
Also mein Illustrator mag deine Datei irgendwie nicht. Er stürzt ab wenn ich sie öffnen will.
Allerdings konnte ich sie in InDesign platzieren. Und auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, du hast genau das gemacht, was du nicht tun solltest.
Dein Galgen ist als Pixelgrafik im Illustrator eingefügt und einfach als .ai gespeichert worden. Das macht den Galgen aber noch lange nicht zu einer Vektorgrafik.
Entweder Du lässt das ganze mit Streamline oder etwas ähnlichem in Vektoren nachzeichnen, oder du machts das selber. Kostet zwar ne Stange Zeit, aber dadurch kannst du wenigstens eine eigene Note einbringen.

Solltest du dir bereits die Adobe CS2 gekauft haben, dann biete der neue Illustrator
ein sauberes Vektorisierungs-Tool namens Live-Trace, das wesentlich schöner zu bedienen ist als Streamline.

*So und jetzt mal ganz davon abgesehen:*
Selbst wenn der Galgen so als Vektorgrafik vorliegen würde, kriegst du wahrscheinlich ein Problem wegen all der kleinen Punkte ringsherum. Grunge-Style ist zwar nett, aber nicht plottbar.

Für deine Grafik kommt bei diesem Anbieter wohl nur Digitaldruck in Frage
http://www.spreadshirt.net/Digitaldruck.25.0.html

Damit fällt der ganze Vektorisierungs-Tamtam weg.

hoffe, ich konnte helfen

milur


----------

